# Trek 6300wsd+Gruber Assist



## trickletreat (8 Jul 2010)

We dropped my wife's Trek at electricmountainbikes.com for conversion with a Gruber Assist motor, and it's ready for collection this weekend. We are looking forward to some fun riding on the North York Moors near Church Houses and maybe Dalby.

I have already had this bike from Steve...







....and can highly recommend him

My wife didn't want or need as much assistance as me, but having tried one of Steve's "Electric Goat Bikes" fitted with the hidden Gruber, I was surprised the difference it made on the hills.


----------



## trickletreat (12 Jul 2010)

trickletreat said:


> We dropped my wife's Trek at electricmountainbikes.com for conversion with a Gruber Assist motor, and it's ready for collection this weekend. We are looking forward to some fun riding on the North York Moors near Church Houses and maybe Dalby.
> 
> I have already had this bike from Steve...
> 
> ...



We returned to Farndale this weekend to pick up the Gruber assisted Trek for my wife. The conversion was very well executed with great attention to detail. Steve's work and information was again very good...this is our third conversion from him, so we must be happy!

We tested the bike before leaving, covering 8 1/2 miles, all hilly including a long 25% climb out of Church Houses towards Farndale. I was riding my Heinzmann powered Swiss LX alongside Deb, on the 25% climb we were both in our lowest gears, and I had the eco power on. We both climbed at the same rate, which really surprised me. The Gruber is really very good, and to leave Deb on the hills, I had to switch the eco off.

The battery has small lights to indicate remaining charge, only one light had gone out after this very hilly session, with the 80% full light still illuminated.

I will of course update this post with our future experiences, for now we are very impressed.

​


----------



## trickletreat (13 Oct 2010)

As some of you know we had a gruber assist fitted to my wife's Trekwsd6300 by Steve at Electricmountainbikes.com.

In order to condition the battery, it is advised to flatten and recharge several times. I flattened it on Friday and recharged ready to do a few laps of our local 1km cycle track. The battery has five lights, 20%,40%,60%,80% and100%...the battery now cuts out with just the 20% light showing, so further conditioning may increase the available capacity. The battery details are RKB-Li-ion Akku 29,6V 6,75Ah.

The track is 1km in a figure 8, with a longer uphill and downhill section and shorter up and down sections. The longer bits are exposed to the wind and the shorter sections are sheltered. This Sunday I experienced quite a headwind on the longer downhill section. I am 79kgs and the bike/motor/battery/rack etc is 17kgs.

I cycled to the track without assistance to warm up, once there I did a timed unassisted lap with moderate effort, leaving me slightly out of breath...time was 2min 15 sec...approx 16.6mph.

The next lap I used the Gruber assist, and by using the gears kept the assist at max assist...I was breathing normally at the end...time was 1min 40sec...approx 22.4mph.

I then continued at max assist and constant low effort from me to test the range of the battery.

I did 32km/20miles in 53mins....22.6mph

The battery at this stage had lost two lights, the 100% and 80%.

I continued at the same level..

The battery cut out at 43km 26.7miles in 1hr 13mins...21.9mph.

I was still breathing without breathlessness. I rode a final unassisted lap with moderate effort, it took me 2min 20 sec.

As I stated, I constantly changed gear to use max assist from the motor. I was very impressed with the range under these conditions, coupled with the use we gave it in the Alps, I believe this battery would last all day, if used only when a bit of help was needed.







and the battery is small.


----------



## palinurus (13 Oct 2010)

It looks like a very good piece of kit, plus I imagine getting assistance at the cranks must feel more natural than from a hub motor.


----------



## trickletreat (13 Oct 2010)

palinurus said:


> It looks like a very good piece of kit, plus I imagine getting assistance at the cranks must feel more natural than from a hub motor.



Yes, plus the usual handling of the bike is not affected, helped by the low weight of motor and battery. When riding it towards a junction you do have to switch it off [press off or resist pedals or change into a lower gear] as the pedals want to keep turning...not great when cornering, but you only make that mistake once


----------

